# Albino, Critique Wanted Please



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Any exhibitors please give me your opinion about the conformation of this mouse. 7 week old male.










Sorry for the blurry quality of the photo.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I like his tail set, but his face is too short. His ears aren't wide enough. He looks cold in this picture, but does appear to have a broad face, which I like.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

you do have to look twice to see if its a doe or not,but that mouse has a lot of very good points and you are not far away from having some crackers. Its a bit female looking for a buck.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I would say the eyes are a bit small and not bold enough, but apart from that I like him!

He is a bit doe looking, but is young yet!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> his face is too short.


I wonder what the background of this opinion is. Long faces are typical for wildtype and it is much more difficult to breed mice with short faces.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I like a short face on a mouse. My Loganberry Meat Loaf has a shorter face than this mouse and I think he's gorgeous 

Your albino's eye is too small. Good tail set and ears though. As for being a bit on by the feminine side, by the shape of his head he looks like he'll bulk up into a chunky man-mouse by the time he's an adult.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

A judge will jump up and down on a short face in a tough class with a lot of mice. I dont feel from this not very good picture that this mouse has a very short face. It is all too easy to breed faults in to your stud by overlooking things like a short face, poor ears or small eyes. I would be circumspect about overusing a buck with an obviously short face Sarah, however good he is in other areas.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have long-faced bucks too, I mix and match depending on the doe 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

From a British judges point of view its not possible to give a satisfactory critique of this mouse from this pic as its under is not visible, and that is often the deciding factor at U.K shows. A thick, solid and line free under would make this mouse pretty good all round.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Jenny and I have had this conversation in person before so hopefully she knows what I'm talking about. I had a mouse with such a short face once I named him Sloth. 

I have some relatives of this mouse and I have to say that it does take them a while to "come into their manhood," so to speak. By the time they reach 3-4 months they really do bulk up.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Wnt - the photo does not do this mouse justice. at this age it has very great potential, what can be judged in the phot is its coat quality, I can see no guard hairs whatsoever on that mouse and coat quality is vital in a mouse to get through to the top awards, there is another point as well and that is the mouse is in Fab condition, if a person cant achieve that as an exhibitor then it doesnt matter how good the stock is on the show bench an out of condition mouse wont go very Far. A famous fancier once said to me........ "Outward Condition is the manifestation of Inward health". Your mouse is a "Good 'un lad " (old Yorkshire term that didnt come easy ) and your abilities to condition a mouse means you will be a contender for a card or two .


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied! I really have only a few people who have the knowledge to critique my mice within 6 or so hours driving distance of me so it helps to be able to post online and have the opinions of many respected UK breeders. I appreciate it! It helps my breeding program and for that I"m thankful. 

I was pretty pleased with this litter and a few of my other recent litters and although this boy has faults, I think he is pretty nice overall.


----------

